# Lapis Anejo Tequila



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I don't generally like tequila. I had some 3-4 years ago that I did really like. Judging from the botle, I think it was Lapis Anejo.
Seems hard to find, so I was wondering if anyone knew of somewhere to get it online, or had a local store that has it?


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Well, the two biggest liquor stores in Chicago, Binny's and Sam's Wine, both don't have it. Google search yields a few mail order places that'll ship it to you though.

What about it did you like? The Anejo tequilas I've tried have an amazingly wide range of flavors, depending on brand/age.


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

I found this place online. It was the cheapest..

http://shopritewines.com:80/sku01415.html

I am much like you in the fact that I don't generally like Tequilia. I do, however, like Don Julio Resposado..

Check this link out..

http://www.bevmo.com/productinfo.asp?area=home&seref=froogle&pf_id=00000058680


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Or, you might want to try this place:

http://saludtequilalounge.com/

1471 N. Milwaukee

You can do tequila samplers (75 different types), try to find something you like. I've been meaning to go there some time.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks for the links.

I liked that it didn't taste like most tequila 

Honestly though don't remember how I would really describe it, just that it was smooth and tasty rather than making me want to hurl...


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

mmblz said:


> it was smooth and tasty rather than making me want to hurl...


Ah, well... Nearly all of the premium Anejos I've tried could be described thusly. (Except Herradura, damn good stuff, but it BURNS more than an Habanero.) If you want something more easily found, the Sauza Tres Generaciones Anejo has an aroma of toasted marshmallow, and leaves brown sugar on the palette. The smoothest I've had yet.


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

MMbls, I've never tried Lapis but I'll try to find it next time I go to Mexico. If I do find it, it will probably be at a cheaper price than here in the US. I might go within the next couple weeks, so I'll let you know if you'd like. Personally, I like Don Julio Anejo, Gran Centeranio anejo, and Cazadores Reposado. whatever you do, don't drink Cuervo! That's probably the reason you and many others aren't fans of tequila. Jose Cuervo is the dog rocket of tequilas. Salud!

Puro Angler


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

NCatron said:


> If you want something more easily found, the Sauza Tres Generaciones Anejo has an aroma of toasted marshmallow, and leaves brown sugar on the palette. The smoothest I've had yet.


That is a bottle EVERYONE should have in their liquor cabinet. Damn smooth stuff.


----------



## why1504 (May 5, 2006)

Puro_Angler said:


> MMbls, I've never tried Lapis but I'll try to find it next time I go to Mexico. If I do find it, it will probably be at a cheaper price than here in the US. I might go within the next couple weeks, so I'll let you know if you'd like. Personally, I like Don Julio Anejo, Gran Centeranio anejo, and Cazadores Reposado. whatever you do, don't drink Cuervo! That's probably the reason you and many others aren't fans of tequila. Jose Cuervo is the dog rocket of tequilas. Salud!
> 
> Puro Angler


Lapis is fine. I agree with everything here but would add Cabo Wabo and Casa Noble to the must try list. I perfer Pepe Lopez to Cuervo. At least they don't advertise as premium tequila.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Yeah I should have said that I haven't had a lot of different tequilas. I just thought it might be easier to find this one than to find another one I liked as much...


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

*Re: Lapis Anejo Tequila - try Patron instead.*

If we are talking about tequile, I cannot believe no one mentioned patron. The three main version: silver, reposado and anejo are all excellent. I particularly like the anejo - the smell is wonderful and extremely smooth going down. If there is a costco near you and you are a member (and they are allowed to sell hard liquor), they sometimes have a 3 pack of 375ml bottles so you can try all three. I believe they cost around 50 bucks, which is considerably cheaper than BevMo if you were to buy them individually.

Last time I was there, they had 1.75L bottle of anejo, I had to strongly resist making that purchase, although, for most liquor, I have found that costco is not that much cheaper than BevMo, but on the three pack they are.


----------

